# Es werden nicht alle 160GB erkannt



## andreCK (9. Dezember 2003)

*Es werden nicht alle 160GB erkannt ((( !*

Thema ist (leider) bekannt... bei mir sieht es so aus: 

Habe die Samsung SP1914N mit 160GB, erkennt werden aber nur ca. 130! 

Hab nach vielen Tipps folgendes getan -> SP1 für XP installiert, ein BIOS-Update gemacht und in der REGESTRY diese sache mit den 48bit aktiviert. in der windows-datenträgerverwaltung steht aber immer noch, daß meine platte ca. 130GB groß ist. 

- mein bios unterstützt schonmal große frestplatte (zitat aus der readme.txt des updates: - Add 48 Bit LBA support for IDE hard drives to access more than 137 GB of hard disk space.) 

- SP1 läuft auch problemlos und installation war auch fehlerfrei 

- 48bit-aktivierung in der regestry ist auch richtig 

was kann ich noch tun *mein motherboard: Fujitsu-Siemens D1192*, kann es sein, daß das board keine solch großen platten unterstützt - wo kann ich sowas nachgucken 

wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen kann 
danke + gruß andre

PS: diese frage hab ich auch schon woanders gestellt, aber weitergebracht hat es mich nicht  siehe hier: http://www.hardwareforum.de/thread.php?threadid=6919&sid=


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Dezember 2003)

Mal eine Antwort aus einem anderem Forum:

_Festplattenunterstützung über 128 (137) GB: 
Über Start - Menü - Ausführen- regedit starten 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINES\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Atapi\Parameters öffnen 

Über den Menüpunkt Bearbeiten - Wert hinzufügen einen neuen Eintrag EnableBigLba (Typ DWORD bzw. Reg_DWORD) hinzufügen und den Wert 1 eintragen. Nach einem Neustart wird die Festplatte über 128GB von Windows 2000/XP erkannt. _

Hatte das Problem auch mal, damit ging es dann richtig und alles wurde erkannt. (Vorher lieber die Registry sichern!)


----------



## andreCK (9. Dezember 2003)

hab ich schon vorher gemacht (auch irgendwo schonmal gelesen in einem anderen forum), aber hilft nix :/

im bios wird meine platte auch nur mit 128 bzw 137 GB erkannt 

unterstüzt mein beard (typ siehe oben) überhaupt platten über die besagte grenze


----------



## supernova (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin,
ich habe das gleiche Problem! auch bei mir erkennt w2k die 160gig nicht richtig! im bios stehen auch nur 136GB zu buche. habe ein elitegroup K7S6A board! an ein bios update habe ich mich bislang nicht ran gertraut! habe sp4 installiert! den registry eintrag habe ich ebenfalls durchgeführt, ohne erfolg!

meine platte ist als slave eingerichtet (kein jumper gesetzt)! auf meiner masterplatte läuft mein betriebssystem. die 160 gb sollen also lediglich der datenspeicherung dienen!

wäre auch sehr sehr dankbar für jeden tip! 

greetz


----------



## Tim C. (9. Dezember 2003)

> an ein bios update habe ich mich bislang nicht ran gertraut!


Dann ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt dies zu tun


----------



## andreCK (9. Dezember 2003)

bios-update hat bei mir aber auch nicht geholfen, OBWOHL in der readme vom update steht, daß mit diesem update größere platten möglich sind!


----------



## supernova (9. Dezember 2003)

komm ich mit einem disk manager nicht weiter! gib´s keine andere möglichkeit, die ich vorher ausprobieren kann? jumpereinstellungen, konfigurationen im bios

ich seh schon mein board dahinschmelzen.......


----------

